# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  من مخالفات العلامة ابن حزم لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة

## عبد الرحمن السديس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله فالقِ الإصباحِ ، وجاعلِ الليلِ سكنا ، والشمسِ والقمرِ حسبانا ، والصلاة والسلام على المبعوثِ للخلقِ بشيراً ونذيرا ، وداعيا إلى الله بإذنه وسراجا منيرا ، أما بعد:
فهناك بعض الشباب المبتدئين في الطلب من يطالع كتب العلامة ابن حزم ، وقد يخفى عليهم ما فيها من مخالفات لمنهج السلف في عدد من الجوانب أهمها العقيدة ، فأحببت من باب النصيحة للمسلمين تبيين بعض الأمور التي يُحذر منها في أقواله وكتبه ، وذلك بذكر النقول عن بعض المحققين من العلماء 
وقبل الشروع في النقل أحب أن أبين أمرا مهما وهو :
أن الكلام المنقول هنا في الإمام ابن حزم ـ رحمه الله ـ ليس انتقاصا منه ، ولا تقليلا لشأنه ، ولكن ليحذر الجاهل من تقليده فيما غلط فيه .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في منهاج السنة 4/543 :
ومما يتعلق بهذا الباب أن يعلم أن الرجل العظيم في العلم ، والدين من الصحابة ، والتابعين ومن بعدهم إلى يوم القيامة أهل البيت ، وغيرهم قد يحصل منه نوع من الاجتهاد مقرونا بالظن ، ونوع من الهوى الخفي ، فيحصل بسبب ذلك مالا ينبغي اتباعه فيه ، وإن كان من أولياء الله المتقين ، ومثل هذا إذا وقع يصير فتنة لطائفتين: طائفة تعظمه ، فتريد تصويب ذلك الفعل ، وابتاعه عليه.
وطائفة تذمه ، فتجعل ذلك قادحا في ولايته ، وتقواه ، بل في بره ، وكونه من أهل الجنة ، بل في إيمانه حتى تخرجه عن الإيمان ، وكلا هذين الطرفين فاسد .
والخوارج ، والروافض ، وغيرهم من ذوي الأهواء دخل عليهم الداخل من هذا ، ومن سلك طريق الاعتدال عظم من يستحق التعظيم ، وأحبه ، ووالاه ، وأعطى الحق حقه ، فيعظم الحق ، ويرحم الخلق ، ويعلم أن الرجل الواحد تكون له حسنان ، وسيئات ؛ فيحمد ، ويذم ، ويثاب ، ويعاقب ، ويحب من وجه ، ويبغض من وجه ، هذا هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة خلافا للخوارج ، والمعتزلة ومن وافقهم.
وقال ابن القيم في أعلام الموقعين 3/220 :
فصل: ولابد من أمرين أحدهما أعظم من الآخر ، وهو النصيحة لله ، ولرسوله ، وكتابه ، ودينه ، وتنزيهه عن الأقوال الباطلة المناقضة لما بعث الله به رسوله من الهدى ، والبينات التي هي خلاف الحكمة والمصلحة والرحمة والعدل وبيان نفيها عن الدين وإخراجها منه وإن أدخلها فيه من أدخلها بنوع تأويل ، والثاني معرفة فضل أئمة الإسلام ومقاديرهم وحقوقهم ومراتبهم وأن فضلهم وعلمهم ونصحهم لله ورسوله لا يوجب قبول كل ما قالوه ، وما وقع في فتاويهم من المسائل التي خفي عليهم فيها ما جاء به الرسول ، فقالوا بمبلغ علمهم والحق في خلافها لا يوجب اطراح أقوالهم جملة ، وتنقصهم والوقيعة فيهم فهذان طرفان جائران عن القصد ، وقصد السبيل بينهما فلا نؤثم ، ولا نعصم ، ـ إلى أن قال ـ ولا منافاة بين هذين الأمرين لمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام ، وإنما يتنافيان عند أحد رجلين جاهل بمقدار الأئمة ، وفضلهم ، أو جاهل بحقيقة الشريعة التي بعث الله بها رسوله ، ومن له علم بالشرع ، والواقع يعلم قطعا أن الرجل الجليل الذي له في الإسلام قدم صالح ، وآثار حسنة ، وهو من الإسلام ، وأهله بمكان ، قد تكون منه الهفوة ، والزلة هو فيها معذور ، بل ومأجور لاجتهاده فلا يجوز أن يتبع فيها ، ولا يجوز أن تهدر مكانته ، وإمامته ومنزلته من قلوب المسلمين .
ونحوه في كلام شيخ الإسلام في بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل ص152.
وقال ابن رجب في الحكم الجديرة بالإذاعة [المجموع]1/244:
فأما مخالفة بعض أوامر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خطأ من غير عمد ، مع الاجتهاد على متابعته ، فهذا يقع فيه كثير من أعيان الأمة من علمائها ، وصلحائها ، ولا إثم فيه ، بل صاحبه إذا اجتهد فله أجر على اجتهاده ، وخطأه موضوع عنه ، ومع هذا فلم يمنع ذلك من عَلِمَ أمر الرسول الذي خالفه هذا أن يبين للأمة أن هذا مخالف لأمر الرسول ، نصيحة لله ، ولرسوله ولعامة المسلمين ، وهب أن هذا المخالف عظيم له قدر وجلالة ، وهو محبوب للمؤمنين إلا أن حق الرسول مقدم على حقه وهو أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم . 
فالواجب على كل من بلغه أمر الرسول ، وعرفه أن يبينه للأمة وينصح لهم ، ويأمرهم باتباع أمره ، وإن خالف ذلك رأي عظيم من الأمة ، فإن أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أحق أن يعظم ، ويقتدي به من رأي مُعَظّّم قد خالف أمره في بعض الأشياء خطأ . 
ومن هنا رد الصحابة ومن بعدهم من العلماء على كل من خالف سنة صحيحة ، وربما أغلظوا في الرد لا بغضاً له بل هو محبوب عندهم ، معظم في نفوسهم لكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إليهم ، وأمره فوق كل أمر مخلوق . 
فإذا تعارض أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأمر غيره فأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى أن يقدم ويتبع ، ولا يمنع من ذلك تعظيم من خالف أمره ، وإن كان مغفوراً له ، بل ذلك المخالف المغفور له لا يكره أن يخالف أمره إذا ظهر أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بخلافه ـ إلى أن قال ـ
فههنا أمران أحدهما : أن من خالف أمر الرسول في شيء خطأ مع اجتهاده في طاعته ، ومتابعة أوامره فإنه مغفور له لا تنقص درجته بذلك .
والثاني : أنه لا يمنعنا تعظيمه ، ومحبته من تبين مخالفة قوله لأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونصيحة الأمة تبيين أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم ، ونفس ذلك الرجل المحبوب المعظم لو علم أن قوله مخالف لأمر الرسول فإنه لأحب من يبين ذلك للأمة ذلك ، ويرشدهم إلى أمر الرسول ، ويردهم في قوله في نفسه ، وهذه النكتة تخفى على كثير من الجهال بسبب غلوهم في التقليد ، وظنهم أن الرد على معظم من عالم ، وصالح تنقص به ، وليس كذلك. 
وقال العلامة المعلمي في التنكيل1/6 : من أوسع أودية الباطل الغلو في الأفاضل ، ومن أمضى أسلحته أن يرمي الغالي كل من يحاول رده إلى الحق ببغض أولئك الأفاضل ومعاداتهم ، يرى بعض أهل العلم أن النصارى أول ما غلوا في عيسى عليه السلام كان الغلاة يرمون كل من أنكر عليهم بأنه يبغض عيسى ويحقره ونحو ذلك فكان هذا من أعظم ما ساعد على أن انتشار الغلو لأن بقايا أهل الحق كانوا يرون أنهم إذا أنكروا على الغلاة نسبوا إلى ما هم أشد الناس كراهية له من بغض عيسى وتحقيره ، ومقتهم الجمهور ، وأوذوا فثبطهم هذا عن الإنكار ، وخلا الجو للشيطان ، وقريب من هذا حال الغلاة الروافض وحال القبوريين ، وحال غلاة المقلدين اهـ.
فليحذر غلاة ومقلدة الظاهرية من التغاظي عن هذه الأمور ، أو محاولة الترقيع السمجة ؛ تعصبا لابن حزم ؛ فالحق أحق أن ينتصر له .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وهذه بعض النقول المقصودة: 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في درء تعارض العقل والنقل 5/249: 
وكذلك أبو محمد بن حزم ـ مع معرفته بالحديث ، وانتصاره لطريقة داود ، وأمثاله من نفاة القياس أصحاب الظاهر ـ قد بالغ في نفي الصفات ، وردها إلى العلم مع أنه لا يثبت علما هو صفة ، ويزعم أن أسماء الله كالعليم والقدير ، ونحوهما لا تدل على العلم ، والقدرة ، وينتسب إلى الإمام أحمد وأمثاله من أئمة السنة ، ويدعي أن قوله هو: قول أهل السنة ، والحديث ، ويذم الأشعري ، وأصحابه ذما عظيما ، ويدعي أنهم خرجوا عن مذهب السنة ، والحديث في الصفات ، ومن المعلوم الذي لا يمكن مدافعته أن مذهب الأشعري ، وأصحابه في مسائل الصفات أقرب إلى مذهب أهل السنة والحديث من مذهب ابن حزم وأمثاله في ذلك .
وقال في منهاج السنة 2/583: وزعم ابن حزم أن أسماء الله تعالى الحسنى لا تدل على المعاني فلا يدل عليم على علم ولا قدير على قدرة بل هي أعلام محضة ! وهذا يشبه قول من يقول: بأنها تقال بالاشتراك اللفظي . وأصل غلط هؤلاء شيئان: إما نفي الصفات والغلو في نفي التشبيه ، وإما ظن ثبوت الكليات المشتركة في الخارج.
فالأول هو مأخذ الجهمية ، ومن وافقهم على نفي الصفات ، قالوا: إذا قلنا عليم يدل على علم ، وقدير يدل على قدرة لزم من إثبات الأسماء إثبات الصفات ، وهذا مأخذ ابن حزم فإنه من نفاة الصفات ، مع تعظيمه للحديث ، والسنة والإمام أحمد ، ودعواه أن الذي يقوله في ذلك هو مذهب أحمد وغيره .
وغلطه في ذلك بسبب أنه أخذ أشياء من أقوال الفلاسفة ، والمعتزلة عن بعض شيوخه ، ولم يتفق له من يبين له خطأهم ، ونقل المنطق بالإسناد عن متى الترجمان ، وكذلك قالوا: إذا قلنا: موجود وموجود ، وحي وحي لزم التشبيه فهذا أصل غلط هؤلاء .
وانظر نحوه في كتاب : الرد على المنطقيين ص131 -132 .
وقال في العقيدة الأصفهانية ص 106-108:
.. وبهذا يتبين أن الحي القابل للسمع والبصر والكلام ؛ إما أن يتصف بذلك ، وإما أن يتصف بضده ، وهو الصمم ، والبكم ، والخرس ، ومن قدر خلوه عنهما فهو مشابه للقرامطة الذين قالوا: لا يوصف بأنه حي ولا ميت ، ولا عالم ولا جاهل ، ولا قادر ولا عاجز ، بل قالوا: لا يوصف بالإيجاب ، ولا بالسلب ؛ فلا يقال: هو حي عالم ، ولا يقال: ليس بحي عالم ، ولا يقال: هو عليم قدير ، ولا يقال: ليس بقدير عليم ، ولا يقال: هو متكلم مريد ، ولا يقال: ليس بمتكلم مريد ، قالوا: لأن في الإثبات تشبيها بما تثبت له هذه الصفات ، وفي النفي تشبيه له بما ينفي عنه هذه الصفات ، وقد قاربهم في ذلك من قال من متكلمة الظاهرية كابن حزم: أن أسماءه الحسنى كالحي والعليم ، والقدير بمنزلة أسماء الأعلام التي لا تدل على حياة ، ولا علم ، ولا قدرة ، وقال: لا فرق بين الحي ، وبين العليم ، وبين القدير في المعنى أصلا ! 
ومعلوم أن مثل هذه المقالات سفسطة في العقليات ، وقرمطة في السمعيات ، فإنا نعلم بالاضطرار الفرق بين الحي ، والقدير ، والعليم ، والملك ، والقدوس ، والغفور .. ـ إلى أن قال ـ
ولم يكن المشركون يمتنعون عن تسمية الله بكثير من أسمائه ، وإنما امتنعوا عن بعضها ، وأيضا: فالله له الأسماء الحسنى دون السوأى ، وإنما يتميز الاسم الحسن عن الاسم السيء بمعناه ، فلو كانت كلها بمنزلة الأعلام الجامدات التي لا تدل على معنى لا تنقسم إلى حسنى وسوأى ، بل هذا القائل لو سمى معبوده: بالميت والعاجز والجاهل ، بدل الحي والعالم والقادر = لجاز ذلك عنده ! فهذا ، ونحوه قرمطة ظاهرة من هؤلاء الظاهرية الذين يدعون الوقوف مع الظاهر ، وقد قالوا بنحو مقالة القرامطة الباطنية في باب توحيد الله وأسمائه وصفاته ، مع ادعائهم الحديث ، ومذهب السلف ، وإنكارهم على الأشعري ، وأصحابه أعظم إنكار ، ومعلوم أن الأشعري ، وأصحابه أقرب إلى السلف ، والأئمة ، ومذهب أهل الحديث في هذا الباب من هؤلاء بكثير .
وأيضا: فهم يدعون أنهم يوافقون أحمد بن حنبل ، ونحوه من الأئمة في مسائل القرآن ، والصفات ، وينكرون على الأشعري وأصحابه ، والأشعري وأصحابه أقرب إلى أحمد بن حنبل ، ونحوه من الأئمة في مسائل القرآن والصفات منهم تحقيقا ، وانتسابا ، 
أما تحقيقا: فمن عرف مذهب الأشعري وأصحابه ، ومذهب ابن حزم ، وأمثاله من الظاهرية في باب الصفات = تبين له ذلك ، وعلم هو ، وكل من فهم المقالتين أن هؤلاء الظاهرية الباطنية أقرب إلى المعتزلة ، بل إلى الفلاسفة من الأشعرية ، وأن الأشعرية أقرب إلى السلف ، والأئمة ، وأهل الحديث منهم .
وأيضا: فإن إمامهم داود ، وأكابر أصحابه كانوا من المثبتين للصفات على مذهب أهل السنة والحديث ، ولكن من أصحابه طائفة سلكت مسلك المعتزلة ، وهؤلاء وافقوا المعتزلة في مسائل الصفات ، وإن خالفوهم في القدر والوعيد.
وفي ص109-110: وهذه الجمل نافعة فإن كثيرا من الناس ينتسب إلى السنة ، أو الحديث ، أو اتباع مذهب السلف ، أو الأئمة ، أو مذهب الإمام أحمد ، أو غيره من الأئمة ، أو قول الأشعري ، أو غيره ، ويكون في أقواله ما ليس بموافق لقول من انتسب إليهم ، فمعرفة ذلك نافعة جدا كما تقدم في الظاهرية الذين ينتسبون إلى الحديث ، والسنة حتى أنكروا القياس الشرعي المأثور عن السلف ، والأئمة ودخلوا في الكلام الذي ذمه السلف ، والأئمة حتى نفوا حقيقة أسماء الله ، وصفاته وصاروا مشابهين للقرامطة الباطنية بحيث تكون مقالة المعتزلة في أسماء الله أحسن من مقالتهم ، فهم مع دعوى الظاهر يقرمطون في توحيد الله وأسمائه .
وقال الإمام ابن تيمية كما في جامع الرسائل 1/170-171 : [بعد ذكره لأقوال ابن عربي ، وأصحابه ، ثم الغزالي في كتابَيه المضنون بهما على غير أهلهما ، والفلاسفة ] .. وقد يقرب من هؤلاء ابن حزم حيث رد الكلام ، والسمع ، والبصر ، وغير ذلك إلى: العلم ، مع أنه لا يثبت صفة لله هي: العلم ، ويجعل أسماءه الحسنى إنما هي أعلام محضة ! فالحي ، والعالم ، والقادر ، والسميع ، والبصير ، ونحوه كلها أسماء أعلام لا تدل على الحياة ، والعلم ، والقدرة ، وهذا يؤول إلى قول القرامطة الباطنية ونحوهم نفاة أسماء الله تعالى الذين يقولون: 
لا يقال حي ولا عالم ولا قادر ، وهذا كله من الإلحاد في أسماء الله ، وآياته قال تعالى {وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُواْ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَآئِهِ } .. الخ.اهـ
وكلام ابن حزم المشار إليه في الفصل 3/124و128 .
وقال في الرد على الأخنائي ص15: وقال ابن حزم الظاهري: السفر إلى مسجد غير المساجد الثلاثة حرام ، وأما السفر إلى آثار الأنبياء فذلك مستحب ، ولأنه ظاهري لا يقول بفحوى الخطاب ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن داود الظاهري ، فلا يقول إن قوله ( فلا تقل لهما أف ) يدل على النهي عن الضرب والشتم ولا إن قوله تعالى ( ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق ) يدل على تحريم القتل مع الغنى واليسار ، وأمثال ذلك مما يخالفه فيه عامة علماء المسلمين ، ويقطعون بخطأ من قال مثل ذلك ، فينسبونه إلى عدم الفهم ، ونقص العقل. 
وانظر نحوه في الفتاوي 27/250.
وقال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى4/ 395:
فصل : وأما نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يقل إنهن أفضل من العشرة إلا أبو محمد بن حزم ، وهو قول شاذ لم يسبقه إليه أحد وأنكره عليه من بلغه من أعيان العلماء ، ونصوص الكتاب ، والسنة تبطل هذا القول وحجته التي احتج بها فاسدة .. ـ ذكر حجته ورد عليها ثم قال ـ : وبالجملة فهذا قول شاذ لم يسبق إليه أحد من السلف ، وأبو محمد مع كثرة علمه وتبحره ، وما يأتي به من الفوائد العظيمة له من الأقوال المنكرة الشاذة ما يعجب منه ، كما يعجب مما يأتي من الأقوال الحسنة الفائقة ، وهذا كقوله إن مريم نبية ، وإن آسية نبية ، وإن أم موسى نبية ..اهـ [..ثم رد عليه ].
وانظر كلام ابن تيمية في الصفدية 1/198: على هذه المسألة ، والرد على ابن حزم .
وقال ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوي 21/207:
ومن لم يلحظ المعاني من خطاب الله ورسوله ، ولا يفهم تنبيه الخطاب ، وفحواه من أهل الظاهر كالذين يقولون : إن قوله ولا تقل لهما أف لا يفيد النهي عن الضرب ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن داود ، واختاره ابن حزم وهذا في غاية الضعف ، بل وكذلك قياس الأولى ، وإن لم يدل عليه الخطاب لكن عرف أنه أولى بالحكم من المنطوق بهذا ؛ فإنكاره من بدع الظاهرية التي لم يسبقهم بها أحد من السلف فما زال السلف يحتجون بمثل هذا وهذا.
وقال في درء تعارض العقل والنقل 8/61: [في كلامه على ابن عقيل]
فيوجد في كلامه من الكلام الحسن البليغ = ما هو معظم مشكور ، ومن الكلام المخالف للسنة والحق = ما هو مذموم مدحور ، وكذلك يوجد هذا ، وهذا في كلام كثير من المشهورين بالعلم مثل أبي محمد بن حزم ، ومثل أبي حامد الغزالي ، ومثل أبي عبد الله الرازي وغيرهم.
قال شيخ الإسلام في الصفدية 2/178: .. ابن حزم ، وهو ممن يعظم الفلاسفة .
في الفتاوي 9/274: ..وهي الفلسفة الأولى ، والحكمة العليا عندهم وهم يقسمون الوجود إلى: جوهر وعرض .
والأعراض يجعلونها تسعة أنواع ، هذا هو الذي ذكره أرسطو وأتباعه يجعلون هذا من جملة المنطق لأن فيه المفردات التي تنتهي إليها الحدود المؤلفة ، وكذلك من سلك سبيلهم ممن صنف في هذا الباب كابن حزم وغيره 
وفي الفتاوي 5/282: [ذكر أن ابن حزم] : ينفي الصفات .
وفي الفتاوي 4/262
فصل: مذهب سائر المسلمين بل وسائر أهل الملل إثبات القيامة الكبرى وقيام الناس من قبورهم والثواب والعقاب هناك وإثبات الثواب والعقاب في البرزخ ما بين الموت إلى يوم القيامة هذا قول السلف قاطبة وأهل السنة والجماعة وإنما أنكر ذلك في البرزخ قليل من أهل البدع ، لكن من أهل الكلام من يقول هذا إنما يكون على البدن فقط ، كأنه ليس عنده نفس تفارق البدن كقول من يقول ذلك من المعتزلة والأشعرية .
ومنهم من يقول بل هو على النفس فقط بناء على أنه ليس في البرزخ عذاب على البدن ، ولا نعيم كما يقول ذلك ابن ميسرة وابن حزم .. وانظر ما بعده .
. وانظر : 5/446 ، و525: وفيه : ولهذا صار بعض الناس إلى أن عذاب القبر إنما هو على الروح فقط كما يقوله ابن ميسره وابن حزم ، وهذا قول منكر عند عامة أهل السنة والجماعة .
وانظر : الروح لابن القيم ص42 فقد أفاض في المسألة ورد على أبي محمد ابن حزم . 
وفي الفتاوي 8/8:
في مسألة كون الرب قادرا مختارا ، وما وقع فيها من التقصير الكثير مما ليس هذا موضعه ، والمقصود هنا الكلام بين أهل الملل الذين يصدقون الرسل فنقول هنا مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: قد أخبر الله أنه على كل شئ قدير ، والناس في هذا على ثلاثة أقوال:
طائفة تقول هذا عام يدخل فيه الممتنع لذاته من الجمع بين الضدين ، وكذلك دخل في المقدور ، كما قال ذلك : طائفة منهم ابن حزم .
وطائفة تقول هذا عام مخصوص يخص منه الممتنع لذاته ؛ فإنه و إن كان شيئا فإنه لا يدخل في المقدور كما ذكر ذلك ابن عطية ، و غيره ، وكلا القولين خطأ .
و الصواب هو :القول الثالث الذي عليه عامة النظار ، وهو: أن الممتنع لذاته ليس شيئا ألبتة ..
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوي 4/18 : 
.. كَذَلِكَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ بْنُ حَزْمٍ فِيمَا صَنَّفَهُ مِنْ الْمِلَلِ وَالنِّحَلِ إنَّمَا يُسْتَحْمَدُ بِمُوَافَقَةِ السُّنَّةِ ، وَالْحَدِيثِ مِثْلَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ فِي مَسَائِلِ " الْقَدَرِ " وَ "الْإِرْجَاءِ " وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ 
بِخِلَافِ مَا انْفَرَدَ بِهِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ فِي التَّفْضِيلِ بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ . 
وَكَذَلِكَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ فِي " بَابِ الصِّفَاتِ" 
فَإِنَّهُ يُسْتَحْمَدُ فِيهِ بِمُوَافَقَةِ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْحَدِيثِ لِكَوْنِهِ يَثْبُتُ فِي الْأَحَادِيثِ الصَّحِيحَةِ ، وَيُعَظِّمُ السَّلَفَ ، وَأَئِمَّةَ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَيَقُولُ: إنَّهُ مُوَافِقٌ لِلْإِمَامِ أَحْمَد فِي مَسْأَلَةِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَغَيْرِهَا ، وَلَا رَيْبَ أَنَّهُ مُوَافِقٌ لَهُ ، وَلَهُمْ فِي بَعْضِ ذَلِكَ .
لَكِنَّ الْأَشْعَرِيَّ ، وَنَحْوَهُ أَعْظَمُ مُوَافَقَةً لِلْإِمَامِ أَحْمَد بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ ، وَمَنْ قَبْلَهُ مِنْ الْأَئِمَّةِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَالصِّفَاتِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ " أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ بْنُ حَزْمٍ " فِي مَسَائِلِ الْإِيمَانِ وَالْقَدَرِ أَقْوَمَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ ، وَأَعْلَمَ بِالْحَدِيثِ ، وَأَكْثَرَ تَعْظِيمًا لَهُ ، وَلِأَهْلِهِ مَنْ غَيْرِهِ ، لَكِنْ قَدْ خَالَطَ مِنْ أَقْوَالِ الْفَلَاسِفَةِ ، وَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةِ فِي مَسَائِلِ الصِّفَاتِ مَا صَرَفَهُ عَنْ مُوَافَقَةِ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ فِي مَعَانِي مَذْهَبِهِمْ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فَوَافَقَ هَؤُلَاءِ فِي اللَّفْظِ ، وَهَؤُلَاءِ فِي الْمَعْنَى .
وَبِمِثْلِ هَذَا صَارَ يَذُمُّهُ مَنْ يَذُمُّهُ مِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ ، والمتكلمين ، وَعُلَمَاءِ الْحَدِيثِ بِاتِّبَاعِهِ لِظَاهِرِ لَا بَاطِنَ لَهُ ، كَمَا نَفَى الْمَعَانِيَ فِي الْأَمْرِ ، وَالنَّهْيِ ، وَالِاشْتِقَاقِ ، وَكَمَا نَفَى خَرْقَ الْعَادَاتِ ، وَنَحْوَهُ مِنْ عِبَادَاتِ الْقُلُوبِ .
مَضْمُومًا إلَى مَا فِي كَلَامِهِ مِنْ الْوَقِيعَةِ فِي الْأَكَابِرِ ، وَالْإِسْرَافِ فِي نَفْيِ الْمَعَانِي ، وَدَعْوَى مُتَابَعَةِ الظَّوَاهِرِ .
وَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ الْإِيمَانِ ، وَالدِّينِ ، وَالْعُلُومِ الْوَاسِعَةِ الْكَثِيرَةِ مَا لَا يَدْفَعُهُ إلَّا مُكَابِرٌ ; وَيُوجَدُ فِي كُتُبِهِ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ الإطلاع عَلَى الْأَقْوَالِ ، وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ بِالْأَحْوَالِ ; وَالتَّعْظِيمِ لِدَعَائِمِ الْإِسْلَامِ ، وَلِجَانِبِ الرِّسَالَةِ مَا لَا يَجْتَمِعُ مِثْلُهُ لِغَيْرِهِ .
فَالْمَسْأَلَةُ الَّتِي يَكُونُ فِيهَا حَدِيثٌ يَكُونُ جَانِبُهُ فِيهَا ظَاهِرَ التَّرْجِيحِ .
وَلَهُ مِنْ التَّمْيِيزِ بَيْنَ الصَّحِيحِ وَالضَّعِيفِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ بِأَقْوَالِ السَّلَفِ مَا لَا يَكَادُ يَقَعُ مِثْلُهُ لِغَيْرِهِ مِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ .اهـ
قلت : يضاف على كلام الإمام ابن تيمية قيدين مهمين أعملها هو كثيرا ، وكذا ، وغيره من العلماء هما: 
1- أن يكون كلامه في التصحيح ، والتضعيف ، والكلام على الرواة موافقا لمنهج المحدثين لا مما شذ به عنهم . 
2- موافقته للسلف فيما يفهم من النص لا مما تفرد به من الغرائب .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في درء تعارض العقل والنقل 2/32
وأهل العلم بالحديث أخص الناس بمعرفة ما جاء به الرسول ومعرفة أقوال الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان فإليهم المرجع في هذا الباب لا إلى من هو أجنبي عن معرفته ليس له معرفة بذلك ولولا أنه قلد في الفقه لبعض الأئمة لكان في الشرع مثل آحاد الجهال من العامة.
فإن قيل: قلت: إن أكثر أئمة النفاة من الجهمية والمعتزلة كانوا قليلي المعرفة بما جاء عن الرسول وأقوال السلف في تفسير القرآن ، وأصول الدين وما بلغوه عن الرسول ففي النفاة كثير ممن له معرفة بذلك ، قيل هؤلاء أنواع:
نوع ليس لهم خبرة بالعقليات ، بل هم يأخذون ما قاله النفاة عن الحكم والدليل ويعتقدونها براهين قطعية وليس لهم قوة على الاستقلال بها بل هم في الحقيقة مقلدون فيها وقد اعتقد أقوال أولئك فجميع ما يسمعونه من القرآن ، والحديث ، وأقوال السلف لا يحملونه على ما يخالف ذلك بل إما أن يظنوه موافقا لهم ، وإما أن يعرضوا عنه مفوضين لمعناه ، وهذه حال مثل أبي حاتم البستي ، وأبي سعد السمان المعتزلي ، ومثل أبي ذر الهروي ، وأبي بكر البيهقي ، والقاضي عياض ، وأبي الفرج ابن الجوزي ، وأبي الحسن علي بن المفضل المقدسي وأمثالهم. 
والثاني من يسلك في العقليات مسلك الاجتهاد ويغلط فيها كما غلط غيره ، فيشارك الجهمية في بعض أصولهم الفاسدة مع أنه لا يكون له من الخبرة بكلام السلف ، والأئمة في هذا الباب ما كان لأئمة السنة ، وإن كان يعرف متون الصحيحين وغيرهما ، وهذه حال أبي محمد بن حزم ، وأبي الوليد الباجي ، والقاضي أبي بكر بن العربي وأمثالهم ، ومن هذا النوع بشر المريسي ، ومحمد بن شجاع الثلجي ، وأمثالهما. 
ونوع ثالث سمعوا الأحاديث والآثار وعظموا مذهب السلف وشاركوا المتكلمين الجهمية في بعض أصولهم الباقية ، ولم يكن لهم من الخبرة بالقرآن ، والحديث والآثار ما لأئمة السنة والحديث لا من جهة المعرفة والتمييز بين صحيحها وضعيفها ، ولا من جهة الفهم لمعانيها ، وقد ظنوا صحة بعض الأصول العقلية للنفاة الجهمية ورأوا ما بينهما من التعارض ، وهذا حال أبي بكر بن فورك ، والقاضي أبي يعلى ، وابن عقيل ، وأمثالهم .
وقال في درء تعارض العقل 7/263
وهذا قول ابن حزم ، وأمثاله ممن وافقوا الجهمية على نفي الصفات وإن كانوا منتسبين إلى الحديث والسنة.
وقال في النبوات 1/129: فقالت طائفة: لا تخرق العادة إلا لنبي . وكذّبوا بما يذكر من خوارق السحرة والكهان ، وبكرامات الصالحين . وهذه طريقة أكثر المعتزلة وغيرهم كأبي محمد بن حزم ، وغيره .
وفي الفتاوي 22/ 482
الحمد لله هذا القول [ليس لله إلا تسعة وتسعين اسما] ، وإن كان قد قاله طائفة من المتأخرين كأبي محمد ابن حزم وغيره ، فإن جمهور العلماء على خلافه ، وعلى ذلك مضى سلف الأمة ، وأئمتها وهو الصواب لوجوه .
قال ابن حزم في مراتب الإجماع ص12-15 :
وإنما نعني بقولنا العلماء من حفظ عنه الفتيا من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم وعلماء الأمصار وأئمة أهل الحديث ومن تبعهم رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .
ولسنا نعني أبا الهذيل ولا ابن الأصم ولا بشر بن المعتمر ولا إبراهيم بن سيار ولا جعفر بن حرب ولا جعفر بن مبشر ولا ثمامة ولا أبا [عفان] ولا الرقاشي ولا الأزارقة والصفرية ولا جهال الإباضية ولا أهل الرفض فإن هؤلاء لم يتعنوا من تثقيف الآثار ومعرفة صحيحها من سقيمها ولا البحث عن أحكام القرآن لتمييز حق الفتيا من باطلها بطرف محمود بل اشتغلوا عن ذلك بالجدال في أصول الاعتقادات ولكل قوم علمهم 
ونحن وإن كنا لا نكفر كثيرا ممن ذكرنا ولا نفسق كثيرا منهم بل نتولى جميعهم حاشا من أجمعت الأمة على تكفيره منهم .
قلت: الحقيقة تعجب من كلامه رحمه الله لا تكفير ، ولا تفسيق ، وتولي لجميعهم ما هذه الرقة لأهل البدع ، أين تلك الشدة المعهودة ؟!
إلى أن قال: 
ولسنا نخرج من جملة العلماء من ثبتت عدالته وبحثه عن حدود الفتيا ، وإن كان مخالفا لنحلتنا بل نعتد بخلافه كسائر العلماء ولا فرق كعمرو بن عبيد ومحمد بن إسحاق وقتادة بن دعامة السدوسي وشبابة بن سوار والحسن بن حي وجابر بن زيد ونظرائهم وان كان فيهم القدري والشيعي والإباضي والمرجئ ؛ لأنهم كانوا أهل علم وفضل وخير واجتهاد ـ رحمهم الله ـ وغلط هؤلاء بما خالفونا فيه كغلط سائر العلماء في التحريم والتحليل ولا فرق.
قلت: وهذا خلط بين من نسب لبدعة هو منها بريء ، وبين من تاب ورجع ، وبين من هو من رؤوس الاعتزال .
قال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله في شرح كتاب التوحيد 1/ 546
[في شرحه لحديث يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر ..وراجعه هناك]
فقد تبين بهذا خطا ابن حزم في عده الدهر من أسماء الله الحسنى ، وهذا غلط فاحش ، ولو كان كذلك لكان الذين قالوا: (وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر) مصيبين !
قال العلامة ابن عبد الهادي في طبقات علماء الحديث 3/349 : [بعد أن أثنى عليه بما يستحق نقلا ، وإنشاء] 
أبو محمد ابن حزم من بحور العلم له اختيارات كثيرة حسنة وافق عليها غيره من الأئمة ، وله اختيارات انفرد بها في الأصول ، والفروع وجميع ما انفرد به خطأ ، وهو كثير الوهم في الكلام على تصحيح الحديث ، وتضعيفه ، وعلى أحوال الرواة .اهـ 
وثم قال ابن عبد الهادي أيضا 3/350: 
وقد طالعت أكثر كتاب " الملل والنحل" لابن حزم ، فرأيته قد ذكر فيه عجائب كثيرة ، ونقول غريبة ، وهو يدل على قوة ذكاء مؤلفه ، وكثرة اطلاعه ، لكن تبين لي أنه جهمي جلد لا يثبت من معاني أسماء الله الحسنى إلا القليل كالخالق ، والحق ، وسائر الأسماء عنده لا تدل على معنى أصلا كالرحيم ، والعليم ، والقدير ، ونحوها ، بل العلم عنده هو: القدرة ، والقدرة هي العلم ، وهما عين الذات ، ولا يدل العلم على معنى زائد على الذات المجردة أصلا ، وهذا عين السفسطة ، والمكابرة .
وكان ابن حزم في صغره قد اشتغل في المنطق ، والفلسفة ، وأخذ المنطق عن محمد بن الحسن المذحجي ، وأمعن في ذلك فتقرر في ذهنه بهذا السبب معاني باطلة ، ثم نظر في الكتاب ، والسنة ، ووجد ما فيها من المعاني المخالفة لما تقرر في ذهنه ، فصار في الحقيقة حائرا في تلك المعاني الموجودة في الكتاب ، والسنة ، فروغ في ردها روغان الثعلب ، فتارة يحمل اللفظ على غير معناه اللغوي ، ومرة يحمل ويقول: هذا اللفظ لا معنى له أصلا ، بل هو بمنزلة الأعلام ، وتارة يرد ما ثبت عن المصدوق كرده الحديث المتفق على صحته في إطلاق لفظ الصفات ، وقول الذي كان يلزم قراءة قل هو الله أحد لأنها صفة الرحمن عز وجل فأنا أحب أن أقرأ بها ، ومرة يخالف إجماع المسلمين في إطلاق بعض الأسماء على الله عز وجل ، وفي كلامه على اليهود والنصارى ، ومذاهبهم ، وتناقضهم فوائد كثيرة ، وتخليط كثير ، وهجوم عظيم ، فإنه رد كثيرا من باطلهم بباطل مثله ، كما رد على النصارى في التثليث بما يتضمن نفي الصفات ، وكثيرا ما يلعن ، ويكفر ، ويشتم جماعة ممن نقل كتبهم كمتَّى ، ولوقا ، ويوحنا ، وغيرهم ، ويقذع في القدح فيهم إقذاعا بليغا .
وهو في الجملة : لون غريب ، وشيء عجيب ، وقد تكلم على نقل القرآن ، والمعجزات ، وهيئة العالم بكلام أكثره مليح حسن . ومما عيب على ابن حزم فجاجة عبارته ، وكلامه في الكبار. اهـ 
وقال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 12/92: [بعد ما وصفه بـ: الإمام الحافظ العلامة ..]
وكان ابن حزم كثير الوقيعة في العلماء بلسانه ، وقلمه فأورثه ذلك حقدا في قلوب أهل زمانه ، ـ إلى أن قال ـ والعجب كل العجب منه أنه كان ظاهريا حائرا في الفروع لا يقول بشئ من القياس لا الجلي ، ولا غيره ، وهذا الذي وضعه عند العلماء ، وأدخل عليه خطأ كبيرا في نظره ، وتصرفه .
وكان مع هذا من أشد الناس تأويلا في باب الأصول ، وآيات الصفات ، وأحاديث الصفات ، لأنه كان أولا قد تضلع من علم المنطق أخذه عن محمد بن الحسن ... = ففسد بذلك حاله في باب الصفات.
وقال ابن القيم في أقسام القرآن ص152 : وههنا أمر يجب التنبيه عليه غلط فيه أبو محمد بن حزم أقبح غلط فذكر في أسماء الرب تعالى الهوي بفتح الهاء ، واحتج بما في الصحيح من حديث عائشة أن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول في سجوده سبحان ربي الأعلى الهوي فظن أبو محمد أن الهوي صفة للرب ! وهذا من غلطه رحمه الله ، وإنما الهوي على وزن فعيل اسم لقطعة من الليل ، يقال: مضى هوي من الليل على وزن فعيل ، ومضى هزيع منه أي طرف وجانب ، وكان يقول سبحان ربي الأعلى في قطعة من الليل وجانب منه ، وقد صرحت بذلك في اللفظ الآخر فقالت: كان يقول سبحان ربي الأعلى الهوي من الليل".
قال أبو عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري ـ عن ابن حزم : إنه غير موفق في كثير من مسائل السماء والصفات . ابن حزم خلال ألف عام 2/153.

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

بارك الله  فيك  وجزاك  ايها  الاخ  الفاضل

ورحم الله  الامام ابن خزم وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية 

ربنا  اغفر  لنا  ولاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان و لا  تجعل في  قلوبنا غلا  للذين آمنوا.

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
بارك الله فيك شيخنا عبد الرحمن على نصحك وتحريرك لهذا الأمر  ؛ لأني حقيقة رأيت غلوا في بعض المشاركات في هذا المنتدى وغيره من المنتديات ، ولم يقف الأمر عند الغلو لقيل عندها هذا سفه في العقل لا يتعدى ضرره قائله فإن الغلو في الأشخاص يدل على نقص في الفهم وقلة في العقل مع مخالفة الشرع ، وهو منهج وسمة بارزة لأهل البدع وإلا فأهل السنة في ذلك وسط يحبون أولياء الله ويترحمون عليهم ويترضون عنهم ويرجون لهم الخير ويقبلون  الحق منهم ويدعون لهم ، ويردون الخطأ ويستغفرون لهم ، ويعذرونهم بتأولهم في ذلك دون إفراط أو تفريط مع الاعتماد في ذلك على مبدأ :
1 - العدل في وزن أقوال الرجال على الشريعة .
2 - والعلم بشرع الله وبما قال الرجال علما مطابقا لواقع الشرع وواقع الحال للمتكلم .
3 - والصدق في نسبة الأقوال للرجال على وفق ما قالوه لفظا ومعنى .
وأبو محمد بن حزم _ رحمه الله _ إمام مشهور لا يجهله أهل العلم قديما ولا حديثا ، ولا يجهلون أقواله في العقائد والأحكام ، وقد وزنوا أقواله كغيره من الرجال على ميزان الشريعة ومنهج السلف فبينوا ما أخطأ فيه ، فأهل السنة عندهم من العلم بالنقل والعقل ما ليس عند غيرهم فلا تنطلي عليهم السفسطة في العقليات ولا القرمطة في النقليات .
أقول لو اقتصر الأمر على الغلو فحسب لكان الأمر هينا ، ولو اقتصر على الخذ بمذهب ابن حزم في باب الأحكام والجمود على الظاهر لكان الأمر أسهل لكن أن يتعدى الأمر إلى الدفاع عن عقيدة ابن حزم جملةً وتفصيلاً فهذا خطير ولا يخلو من أمرين :
1 - إما الدعوة إلى اعتقاد ما خالف فيه ابن حزم أهل السنة من عقائد وهذا في حق من يفهم حقيقة مذهب ابن حزم في هذه المسائل ويعتقدها ويؤمن بها .
2 - وإما التلبيس وإثارة الشبه في مناقشة أقوال ابن حزم في هذا الباب ونشر هذه المعتقدات بين من يحسن ويضبط مذهب السلف وبين من لا يحسنه ولذا فإنه ليس من المنهج السليم فتح باب المناظرة مع هؤلاء إذا علم مكابرتهم عن قبول الحق البين في ذكر أقوال ابن حزم ويكفي عرض مسألة واحدة لمن يخالف في ذلك مما هو واضح جلي من مخالفات ابن حزم فإن أقر بها وقبل الحق والا فيعرض عنه ؛ لأنه تبين أن مراده نشر مذهب ابن حزم أو إثارة الشبه والشكوك ، وهذا المأخذ هو ما فعله السلف تجاه بعض الرجال الذين يريدون مناظرتهم فيكون الإعراض عنهم دفنا لشبههم ؛ لأنهم تقوى شوكتهم ويكثر أتباعهم بمثل هذه المناظرات .

وأما إنكار هذه المخالفات أو إنكار شدة ابن حزم وغلظته مع أهل العلم من أهل الحديث والفقه فهو كلام جهل وسفه وحمق فكتبه غفر الله له طافحة بهذه القسوة .
- وابن حزم خالف أهل السنة في التعامل مع النصوص في العقائد والأحكام فألغى المعاني وأنكر القياس وأنكر التعليل في أفعال الله تعالى وأحكامه وجمد على الظاهر في الأحكام ، وعمل بالقياس المنطقي والفلسفة وتأول الظاهر في باب العقائد فعكس المنهج السليم في البابين .
- وابن حزم تاثر كثيرا بعلم المنطق .
- وله طريقة خاصة في علم الحديث والإسناد والجرح والتعديل تخالف ما عليه جمهور المحدثين قبله ومنهجه في العلل الحديثية بنحو منهجه في العلل الفقهية كما ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله في الفروسية .
- كما أن ابن حزم يخرق الإجماع في كثير من المسائل بل يزعم أحيانا الإجماع على خلافها وهو مخالف للإجماع سواء كان ما يخالفه قولا واحدا او قولين أو ثلاثة ؛ لأن من يدعي الإجماع ولا إجماع فهو مخالف للإجماع ؛ لأن الإجماع إن كان منعقدا على قول واحد خلاف قوله فهو يخالف الإجماع صراحة ، وإن كان  الإجماع منعقدا على جواز الاختلاف على أقوال فهو يخالف الإجماع في حصره بقول واحد مع أن المسألة خلافية فيصدق أن يقال : ( كل من ادعى الإجماع ولا إجماع فقوله مخالف للإجماع ) .

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد  لله

بارك الله  فيك  اخي  ابا  حازم  لا  تزال عطاياك تصل

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
فإن من أخطر ما صنعه ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ التضخيم والتعظيم للأخذ بالنصوص ظاهراً وهو يخالفها كثيرا باطنا في رفضه للمعاني والقياس والمفهوم والمصالح ، كما أنه يدعي رفض القياس ظاهراً ويعمل بالقياس الاقتراني باطنا ، ومذهبه في التعامل مع النصوص كمذهب ابن كلاب وأبي الحسن الأشعري خليط بين علم الكلام والمنطق وبين علم النقل إلا أن ابن كلاب ومن وافقه كالحارث المحاسبي والثقفي كانوا أقرب إلى أهل السنة من ابن حزم .
وإلا فعند التحرير التمسك بالنصوص هو العمل بها لفظاً ومعنى على مراد الله ومراد رسوله وإلغاء المعاني من النصوص إبطال لمراد الله ورسوله وإلا فكيف يعلم ذلك إن لم ندرك المعنى وكيف ندرك المقاصد الشرعية التي يزعم أن الظاهرية هم أعلم الناس بها .
كما أن التمسك بالنصوص هو عدم الخروج عنها بسفسطة ومنطق في تقرير مسائل الشريعة لا سيما في أبواب العقيدة .
وأعظم الناس معرفة بهذا وأكثرهم تمسكاً بالنصوص ظاهرا وباطنا هم فقهاء أهل الحديث كالإمام مالك والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل وابن عبد البر _ قرين ابن حزم وأعلم الناس به _ وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم وغيرهم من الأئمة المشهورين .
ولم يتغير منهج أهل السنة في ألفاظم ولا مصطلحاتهم ولا معانيهم في تقرير أبواب العقيدة تأثرا بعلم الكلام او المنطق فابن تيمية وابن القيم أعلم الناس بهذه المصطلحات ومع هذا لا يتلفظون بها إلا في مجال الرد على المخالفين اضطراراً وأما في تقرير مذهب أهل السنة فالوقوف عند ألفاظ النصوص وينظر العقيدة الواسطية وغيرها ليعلم الفرق بين التمسك بالنصوص عند أهل السنة وعند غيرهم .
ثم  إنه من الخطأ في الانتصار لمذهب ابن حزم أن يجعل مقابله مقلدة المذاهب فقط ومن ثم يرجح مذهب ابن حزم عليهم وهل لا يوجد غير هاتين الطريقتين ؟
أين طريقة فقهاء أهل الحديث كمالك والشافعي وأحمد ومن وافقهم من فقهاء أهل الحديث .
واضيف إلى ما ذكره الشيخ عبد الرحمن حول مسألة تفضيل ابن حزم لعائشة رضي الله عنها على أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما  واستدلال ابن حزم بالإجماع السكوتي حيث يقول : ( فهذا عمار والحسن وكل من حضر من الصحابة (رضي الله عنهم) والتابعين –والكوفة يؤمئذٍ مملؤة منهم– يسمعون تفضيل عائشة على علي –وهو عند عمار والحسن أفضل من أبي بكر وعمر– فلا ينكِرونَ ذلك ولا يعترضونه، وهم أحوج ما كانوا إلى إنكاره. فصحّ أنهم متفقون على أنها وأزواجه –عليه السلام– أفضل من كل الناس بعد الأنبياء (عليهم السلام) ) 
هذا الاستدلال غريب من أربعة أوجه :
الأول :  أنه لايتمشى مع ما قرره ابن حزم من عدم الاحتجاج بالإجماع السكوتي في كتابه الإحكام ومع هذا فهل كل من حضر الخطبة هم كل مجتهدي ذلك العصر ؟ وأين هذا من الإجماع ؟!
قال في الإحكام ( 4 / 182 ) في رد الإجماع السكوتي : ( .. قولكم إنكم تقولون ذلك إذا انتشر قول طائفة من الصحابة أو من بعدهم فقالوا ههنا فمن هذا نسألكم : من أين علمتم بانتشار ذلك القول ؟ ومن أين قطعتم بأنه لم يبق صاحب من الجن والإنس إلا علمه ولا يفتي في شرق الأرض ولا غربها عالم إلا وقد بلغه ذلك القول فهذه أعجوبة ثانية وسوأة من السوءات لا يجيزها إلا ممخرق يريد أن يطبق عين الشمس نصرا لتقليده وتمشية لمقولته المنحلة عما قريب ثم يندب حين لا تنفعها الندامة .
والكذبة الأخرى قولكم : فلم ينكروها فحتى لو صح لكم أنهم كلهم علموها فمن أين قطعتم بأنهم لم ينكروها وأنهم رضوها وهذه طامة أخرى ، ونحن نوجدكم أنهم قد علموا ما أنكروا وسكنوا عن إنكاره لبعض الأمر ... )
ثم قال : ( ... قد يسكت المرء لأنه لم يلح له الحق أو يسكت موافقا ثم يبدو له وجه الحق أو رأى آخر بعد مدة فينكر ما كان يقول ويرجع عنه كما فعل علي في بيع أمهات الأولاد وفي التخيير بعد موافقته لعمر على كلا الأمرين أو ينكر فلا يبلغنا إنكاره ويبلغ غيرنا في أقصى المشرق وأقصى المغرب أو أقصى اليمين أو أقصى إرمينية ... ) 
فكيف يستدل هنا بالإجماع السكوتي الذي من احتج به فقد أتى بالطوام ؟؟

الثاني : ولا يتمشى مع ما قرره من أن الإجماع خاص بالصحابة حيث يقول في الإحكام ( 4 / 148 ) : ( وأما الإجماع الذي تقوم به الحجة في الشريعة فهو ما اتفق أن جميع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قالوه ودانوا به عن نبيهم وليس الاجماع في الدين شيئا غير هذا ) ثم يقول : ( لا إجماع إلا إجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ) ثم يقول : ( إنما الإجماع إجماعهم ) .
فكيف اعتد بقول التابعين هنا ؟
الثالث :  لو سلم أنهم أجمعوا على تفضيل عائشة على علي ررر فمن أين لابن حزم أنهم فضلوها على أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان رضي الله عنهم .

الرابع :  أن هذا الخبر الذي اعتمد عليه ابن حزم ضعيف جداً فقد رواه ابن حزم بإسناده عن ابن جرير الطبري وابن جرير رواه  في تاريخه ( 3 / 27 ) فقال : كتب إلي السري عن شعيب عن سيف عن محمد وطلحة فذكره .
- أما السري فهو ابن يحيى بن السري التميمي الكوفي فال عنه ابن ابي حاتم : ( لم يقض لنا السماع منه وكتب إلينا بشيء من حديثه وكان صدوقاً ) الجرح والتعديل ( 4 / 285 ) 
- وأما شعيب فهو ابن إبراهيم الكوفي قال فيه ابن عدي : ( ليس بالمعروف وله أحاديث وأخبار وفيه بعض النكرة وفيه ما فيه من تحامل على السلف ) ينظر : لسان الميزان ( 2 / 145 ) 
وقال الذهبي : ( راوية كتب سيف عنه فيه جهالة ) ميزان الاعتدال ( 2 / 275 ) 
- وأما سيف فهو ابن عمر اتميمي الضبي الأسدي : 
قال فيه ابن معين والنسائي والدارقطني : ضعيف .
التاريخ لابن معين ( 2 / 245 )  الضعفاء والمتروكين للنسائي ( ص 123 ) الضعفاء والمتروكين للدارقطني ( ص 149 ) 
وقال الدارقطني في رواية البرقاني  : متروك  سؤالات البرقاني ( ص 33 ) 
وقال أبو حاتم : متروك يشبه حديثه حديث الواقدي .الجرح والتعديل لابن ابي حاتم ( 4 / 278 ) 
وقال أبو داود : ليس بشيء .
وقال ابن حبان : ( يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات واتهم بالزندقة )  المجروحين ( 1 / 345 ) 
ينظر : الكامل في الضعفاء لابن عدي ( 3 / 435 ) ضعفاء العقيلي ( 2 / 175 ) تهذيب الكمال ( 12 / 324 ) تهذيب التهذيب ( 4 / 259 ) 

وأين هذا الإجماع المزعوم من مفاضلة الصحابة من مهاجرين وأنصار في عهد النبي وهو حي كما في الصحيحين فيقولون أبو بكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان ، وقد نقل الإجماع على ذلك الشافعي وأبو الحسن الأشعري والبيهقي والنووي وابن تيمية .
قال الشافعي رحمه الله : ( ما اختلف أحد من الصحابة في تفضيل أبي بكر وعمر وتقديمهما على جميع الصحابة ... ) الاعتقاد للبيهقي ( ص 192 ) ونقله النووي في شرح مسلم ( 15 / 148 ) 
وروى العشاري في فضائل أبي بكر ( ص 8 ) عن عمار بن ياسر أنه قال : ( من فضل على أبي بكر وعمر أحدا من أصحاب النبي فقد أزرى بالمهاجرين والأنصار وطعن على أصحاب رسول الله ) وبمثل هذا قال أحمد رحمه الله .
وهذا عام يشمل الرجال والنساء فكلهم يطلق عليهم لفظ الصحبة .
وأما الأقوال الأخرى المزعومة في التفضيل فلا يلتفت إليها بعد الإجماع ولا يصح اعتبارها أقوالاً أصلاً .
وإن من الخطأ أن تذكر أقوال أهل البدع والأهواء في مسائل العقيدة على أنها أقوال كما ينقل ذلك في مسائل الأحكام .
وعجيب استدلال ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ في تفضيل عائشة لكونها أحب الناس إلى النبي ، وهل الحب يقتضي التفضيل ؟ وهذا لو سلم به فكيف يعارض به إجماع الصحابة على تفضيل ابي بكر .
والبحث في تناقضات أبي محمد ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ في الاستدلال من قبول الإجماع أحيانا ورفضه أخرى وقبول القياس أحيانا ورفضه أخرى وقبول الضرورة أحيانا ورفضها أخرى وقبول قول الصحابي أحيانا ورفضه أخرى كثير بنحو التناقض الذي يذكره ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ عن مقلدة المذاهب .
وينبغي أن نعرف من هم الظاهرية ؟ فأما الواقع فأشهرهم ورأسهم أبو محمد ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ وأما عند ابن حزم فالأمر مختلف :
فابن حزم رحمه الله يرى رأس الظاهرية داود ولذلك إذا نُقل عنه بعض الأقوال مما لا يوافق مذهب ابن حزم الظاهري أنكر نسبتها إلى داود ، وأما من يخالف المذهب الظاهري ( مذهب ابن حزم ) من الظاهرية من غير داود _ رحمه الله _ فإن ابن حزم يخرجهم من مذهب الظاهرية كالنهرواني والقاشاني وهذان وافقا داود في القول بالقياس الجلي دون الخفي .
يقول ابن حزم : ( وهذا ليس يقول به أبو سليمان _ رحمه الله _ ولا أحد من أصحابنا وإنما هو قول لقوم لا يعتد بهم في جملتنا كالقاساني وضربائه ) يقال القاساني والقاشاني .
والمقصود أن الإمام ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ إمام مشهور ُيخضع لسعة علمه وذكائه وكتبه مليئة بالعلم نقلا وعقلاً وهو موافق لمنهج السلف في كثير من أقواله لكن ينبغي الإنصاف فيما وافق فيه أو خالف من غير غلو في الجانبين فرحمه الله وغفرله .

----------


## القانونى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قرأت بعض ما كتب الأخ عبد الرحمن السديس ، والأخوة المشاركين.

وأود ان ألفت إلى أمرين غاية فى الأهمية :
أولهما : من مطالعتى للأخوة الذين يكتبون مشاركات يظهر منها إتباعهم لطريقة الإمام ابن حزم رضى الله عنه ، خرجت بنتيجيتين :
1- الذى حملهم على هذاعدم ظهور الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله بالصورة اللائقة به فى الدراسات الفقهية الإسسلامية ، مع عظيم تعصب ضد الإمام رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة ، لذا كان الإنتصار له عاطفياً ، ويظهر أثره لمن يقرأ فى مشاركاتهم بنوع من التحليل لمعرفة أسباب هذا الإتجاه ، مع الوضع فى الإعتبار أن حسن الظن واجب ، وسوء الظن محرم بعضه ، فما بالنا بكله.
2 - انشار المتعالمين ، مع تمتع بعضهم بمال وفير جعل لهم أتباع بضفون عليه ألقاب كالعلامة والإمام ، مما ترتب عليه أن هؤلاء قد صدقوا أنفسهم وخرجت منهم فتاوى سيئة ، تجد من مفرداتها ، المصلحة والقياس ، وعلى التحقيق ، تجدهم لا هم من أهل القياس ، وليس لهم بالمصحلة ادنى معرفة ، فحمل هذا البعض على تجديد دعوة داود وابن حزم رحمهما الله تعالى ، وكما كانت أسباب ظهور الدعوة والفكرة أول مرة ، هاهى تتجدد مرة أخرى.

أقول هذا لأن من إخوانى من يعرفون أننى أكتب فى المقارنة بين فقه ابن حزم رحمه الله وفقه الشافعية فى باب البيوع ، ولقد انتهيت بفضل من الله ومنة ، من الباب التمهيدى و الذى جعلته من ثلاثة فصول ، الثانى منهما للشافعى رضى الله عنه والشافعية ومصطلحات المذهب وأهم الكتب المعتمدة ، والثالث جعلته لداود و بن حزم رضى الله عنهما وللظاهرية ، وأهم مؤلفات ابن حزم والتى أوردت منها أكثر من ستين مؤلف بين مبسوط وختصر.
ولقد ظللت لأكثر من عام لا أقرأ شئ عن البيع ، فقط أقرأ تراجم الأئمة من أعلام المذهبين ، لأننى خططت أن أبرز آراؤهم وأقارنها بآراء القانون المصرى و التى فى غالبها فرنسية الصنع ، غير أن أغلبها بنسبة تتعدى التسعين بالمائة موافقة للشريعة الإسلامية ، طبعاً هذا بالنسبة للقانون المدنى.

الأمر الثانى : أن أكثر من أجدهم يتكلمون عن ابن حزم بصفة خاصة والظاهرية بصفة عامة والظاهرية ، إنما يعتمدون على أقوال من خالفوا ابن حزم ، وهذا دليل على عدم تأهلهم ، ونقصان آلة الطلب عندهم ، لأن القاعدة المعروفة المشهورة [ لا ينقل عن مخالف فى المذهب ].
أقول ما ذكره الأ خ عبد الرحمن السديس ونقله عن الأئمة حق ، وهو كما بين لا ينتقص من قدر ابن حزم رضى الله عنه ، وهذا الأدب الذى تعودناه من إخواننا فى هذا المنتدى المبارك الرائع.
وأنا أعلم حرصه ومخافته من ان يقرأ هذا الكلام بعض  حديثى العهدبالإاتزام ، أو المبتدئين فيؤثر عليهم فى بداية الطلب ، وبخاصة أن الإمام ابن حزم رضى الله عنه له حجج لا تصد ولا ترد ، وهذا يعرفه يقينا كل من طالع كتابه الرائع [ الإحكام فى أصول الأحكام ] وهو الذى دون فيه أصول الأحكام وادلتها على طريقته التى ارتضاها.

على أية حال أقول ، وأود ان ينتبه الجميع إلى هذا الأمر جيداً :

لابد ان نلحق بكتب ابن حزم ، لأنه ومنذ سنوات تجرى عملية سطو ، على ابن حزم ومؤلفاته ، واللصوص هم اللادينيون [هذه هى تسميتى  لهم طوال بحثى ، وهم المعروفين بالعلمانيين وهذه تسمية خاطئة أرجو أن ينتهى إخوانى عنها ، ولا ننجر لمصلحاتهم الكاذبة ].
يريدون أن يسرقوا ابن حزم وآرائه ليظهروها للناس على أنها الفكر المستنير ، والعقلية الفقهية الجديرة بالإتباع ، لنبذ كل مخالفيه وعلى رأسهم الأربعة الكبار ، لأنهم بحملون كل كراهية للأربعة الكبار رضى الله عنهم ، ويرونهم أنهم يسيطرون على عقول المسلمين.
أقول لابد أن نبادر لكتب ابن حزم رضى الله عنها ، ونبين للناس ما شذ فيه عن الجمهور معتذرين عنه بما يليق به ، والأهم أن نبين لماذا قاله ، والظروف التى دفعته للقول بالظاهر ، وأنها هى هى التى دفعت داود رحمه الله أولا.
لذا  ادعو الخوة من المتخصصين والمتقدمي فى الدراسة الشرعية ، لقراءة ترجمة ابن حزم من المصدرين التاليين :
1 - ابن حزم ............. حياته وعصره ، آراؤه وفقهه ..................الإمام أبو زهرة رحمه الله.
2 - ترجمة ابن حزم رضى الله عنه فى سير أعلام النبلاء.

وطبعا لست أحتاج للتنبيه على أن تكون القراء بنظرة تحليلية ، ومحاولة تصور الظروف التى ادت إلى ظهور القول بالظاهر.

أقوال ابن حزم رحمه الله ستخرج على أية حال ، فإما أن نتولى ذلك بأنفسنا ، ونعرف الناس بما شذ فيه رحمه الله ، وإلا سيسبقنا هؤلاء اللادينيون ، وسينشرونها فى أمكان شتى ومن خلال منابر مختلفة.
وكلكم يرى كيف انهم يروجون لإجتهاده فى مسألة الغناء ، وأنه ضعف الحديث الوارد فى البخارى ، وأكتسبوا بذلك طريقا للطعن على صحيح البخارى رحمه الله  ، ولم يذكر احدهم ما قاله الإمام النووى من كلام ابن الصلاح فى تعليقه على رأى ابن حزم رحمه الله فى تضعيف حديث البخارى.
وهذا لأنهم كالذباب لا يقع إلا على القروح والعورات.
أسباب الإعتذار وطرقه معروفة لطلاب العلم كافة ، وهى من أوائل مبادئ طلب العلم التى تلقيناها.


هذا رأيى فى هذه القضية ، والتى أتمنى ألا تدع فى النفوس شيئاً بين الأحبة ، وإلا فقدنا منابر النور ، وظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله سبحانه وتعالى.

اللهم ارزقنا حبك وحب من يحبك*

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ولي إضافة بسيطة على الموضوع فأقول :
أولا : الذي يظهر أنه ليس كل من يدافع عن ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ هم أصحاب العواطف بل هناك كثير من طلاب العلم المتأثرين بهذا المنهج وهم يتكلمون عن كل مسألة من المسائل التي تكلم فيها ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ وهم يعرفون حقيقتها ويدافعون عنها ، والكتابات في هذا كثيرة سواء في المنتديات العامة أو الخاصة بأهل الظاهر أو في الكتب المطبوعة .

ثانياً : ليس اللادينيون هم فقط من يستغل مذهب ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ في ترويج أفكارهم بل هناك من يستغل هذا المنهج من الأشاعرة والمعطلة عموماً ، وقد علم بالواقع والتجربة أن أصحاب كل فكر وعقيدة يضعون طعماً لمن يريدون جره إلى فكرهم ومعتقدهم  ، ونحن نعرف أن الليبراليين استطاعوا ان يؤثروا على كثير من الشباب بطعم حرية الرأي والتفكير ، وكثير من دعاة الحداثة وما بعد الحداثة استطاعوا أن يؤثروا على كثير من الشباب الذين يميلون إلى دراسة الأدب والشعر عن طريق هذا التخصص والميول ، وكذا الحال فيمن يهتم بعلم الحديث ويحارب التقليد يجد بغيته في مذهب ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ فاستغل هذا كثير من الأشاعرة والمتكلمين في هذا العصر ليوقعوا كثيرا من الشباب في مذهب التأويل والتعطيل عن طريق ابن حزم _ رحمه الله _ وهذا ما حصل حتى وجدت من إخواننا الذين تربوا على السنة ومنهج السلف يدافعون عن بعض أقوال ابن حزم في العقيدة .
وكان حريا بهؤلاء أن يعتذروا لابن حزم وقوعه في الخطأ ، ويستغفروا له ، ويرجون له الخير ، ويبينوا ما وقع فيه من زلل أو خطأ ؛ فإن هذا خير لهم في اتباع الحق وخير لابن حزم أن لا يحملوه تبعة تقليده في هذه المسائل .

ثالثا :  قولك أخي الكريم : ( وعلى التحقيق ، تجدهم لا هم من أهل القياس ، وليس لهم بالمصلحة ادنى معرفة ، فحمل هذا البعض على تجديد دعوة داود وابن حزم رحمهما الله تعالى ) فيه تنبيهان :
الأول : أن ابن حزم يقول بالقياس المنطقي ويعمل بالقياس التمثيلي وإن لم يصرح به ، ويحتج بالضرورة أحيانا وهي ضرب من المصلحة .
الثاني : هل  لا يوجد في مذاهب أهل السنة إلا مذهبين : 
1 - مذهب من يغلو في المصلحة والقياس .
2 - ومذهب من ينكرهما وهم الظاهرية ؟
أين ذهب مذهب أحمد والشافعي ومالك وفقهاء أهل الحديث الذين يعتمدون النصوص ويأخذون بالمصلحة والقياس عند الضرورة والحاجة ؟
فهل طالب العلم إذا رأى المبالغة والتوسع في القياس يضطر إلى سلوك مذهب الظاهرية ؟ لماذا لا يُطرَح مذهب أهل الحديث ويبين للناس ولطلاب العلم وللشباب عموما ؟

رابعاً : ما المانع أن يعتمد المرء أقوال أهل العلم في بيان مذهب من يتكلم عنه سواء كان ابن حزم أو غيره فإن هذا أقوى وأسلم من الخطأ ؛ لأن توارد الفهوم في تفسير كلام من يتكلم فيه يقوى المعنى المراد بكلامه وأنه الأقرب احتمالا ، ولا زال العلماء يعتمدون في الجرح والتعديل والحكم على الرجال والكتب على أقوال غيرهم ولا يلزم من هذا عدم التأهل .
ثم إنه إذا كان المنقول عنه ممن اتفق الطرفان  على سعة علمه ، ودقته فيما ينقله ، وعدله في أحكامه وإنصافه فما المانع أن يعتمد على قوله في تفسير الكلام المشكل ؟.
ثم إنه لو تكلم المرء من تلقاء نفسه ولم يؤيد ذلك بأقوال أهل العلم لقيل هذا فهمك الخاص وأنت متحامل ولم تسبق إلى هذا الفهم ، وأنا أفهم خلاف فهمك ولا ينبغي أن تقصر الفهم لكلام ابن حزم أو غيره على فهمك أنت .

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بسم الله والحمد لله
أخي عبدالرحمن السديس حفظك الله
نقولك كثيرة ووافيه ،لكن ألا تلاحظ أن جلّها من غير كتب ابن حزم رحمه الله سوى موضعين:
((وكلام ابن حزم المشار إليه في الفصل 3/124و128 ))
((قال ابن حزم في مراتب الإجماع ص12-15 ))
مع توفر كتب ابن حزم وإمكان العزو المباشر؟
و النقل من غير القائل مع وجود كتبه غيرسائغ -حسب علمي- فالنقل قد لايكون دقيقاً كما تعلم .
وفقك الله.

----------


## القانونى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الكاتب جزاك الله خيراً على الإضافة ، وأود ان أشير إلى أمر سبق وأن أشرت إليه ، ألا وهو أن المنتدى هنا هو الروضة التى أهرب إليها مما فى يومياتنا من مقابلات مع من لو جاز لقتله لم توانينا عن ذلك .
أقول خى يرحمنى الله وإياك وجميع إخواننا ، أننا فى حاجة ماسة لقراءة آثار الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة ، وسائر الأئمة ، رضى الله عن سلفنا الصالح اجمعين ، ولكن لابد أن تكون القراءة فى ظل الوقائع التى عاش فيها الأئمة والظروف التى أحاطت بكل قول.
أنا تدخلت فى هذه المشاركة ، لكى أوصى بهذه النصيحة ، قراءة آثار الأئمة فى ظل الوقائع التاريخية.
لابد أخى أكرمك الله أن نعيد قراء تراث الأئمة مرة أخرى متتبعين الظروف التى أحاطت بكل قول.
ثم الخطوة التالية تكون خطوة الفرز والتوزيع ، فما كان من آراء قانونية ينشغل بها القانونيون ، وماكان من آراء طبية ، وهندسية وهكذا.
أقول ذلك ، لأننى انهيت عامى الثالث منذ اسبوعين ولم أنتهى من كتابة أطروحتى للماجستير بعد ، وهو ما يثير عجب كل من حولى ، وضيق الأقربين منهم فى نفس الوقت ، فهل تعلم أكرمك الله لماذا ؟
المادة العلمية جاهزة ولله الحمد ، ولكن الصياغة العصرية التى تقدم بها الفقه القديم فى لغة يفهمها المعاصرون سواء من طلبة العلم الشرعى أو من القانونيين من المسلمين ومن غير المسلمين.
أقوم بتعريف الفكرة القانونية كما هى فى القانون المصرى فى مفتتح المبحث أو الفصل  ، ثم أنقل الكلام إلى ابن حزم والشافعى وتلاميذه وأتباعه رضى الله عن الجميع.
ثم أقوم بتوضيح أن الفكرة القانونية التى تحدثت عنها ، ها هى نجدها تكلم عنها فقهائنا العظام منذ كذا وكذا من القرون ، ثم أتساءل ، لماذا نسبنا هذا الرأى لفقهاء القانون الغربى ، ولم ننسبه لفقهائنا ، وهكذا.
أنا لا أعرض فقه البيوع بين المدرستين على الطريقة التقليدية  ، بل على تبويب القانون الحديث.
وما كان من شئ أشعر أنه قد يكون مثار انتقاد إلى الفقهاء ، تجدنى أسارع لأبين العصر الذى عاش فيه الإمام ، ثم أبين السبب الذى دفعه إلى هذا الإختيار ، إن كان له ذكر فى كتب التاريخ.
لذا أقول ، وأكرر الطلب ، كتب ابن حزم رضى الله عنه  فيها ثروة علمية وفقهية كبيرة ، وهذه هى شهادة سلطان العلماء بائع الملوك العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة لكتاب المحلى لإبن حزم.
وما ذكرته أخى أحسن الله إليك من أخذ ابن حزم بالقياس فى خارج علوم وأحكام الشريعة صحيح وأعلمه ، اما ما ذكرته من قوعه فى القياس ، أو إضطراره للأخذ بالضرورة على ما بينت ، ففيه نظر كبير ، وهذا يبين أنك ناقل ، ولم تقرأ كتاب الإحكام لإبن حزم ، ولا كتاب إبطال القياس ، ولا النبذ الكافية.
الدليل الذى جعله ابن حزم رحمه الله من ادلة الأحكام ليس هو القياس كما ادعى عليه مخالفوه.
ابن حزم وكما تقرأ فى ترجماته كان جامعة يندر أن يأتى الزمان بمثلها ، لكن العنت الشديد الذى لاقاه رحمه الله من المتعصبين ، ثم إحراق ثمرة جهده وفكره إحراق كتبه كان لها عظيم الأثر فى ما كان منه من شدة .
فقط أريدك ان تتخيل معى ،انك بعد ان سهرت وتعبت فى بحث ، تبتغى به وجه الله على قدر اجتهادك ، ثم يأتى من يحرقه لك من دون ان يكون عنده حجة علمية تدفع ما عندك.
لقد قلت ، وأكرر لو ان ابن حزم رضى الله عنه قابل الشافعى رضى الله عنه مثلا لما كان رأيه فى القياس على ما هو مبثوث فى كتبه ، أقول هذا وأنا على يقين مما أقوله ، لكونى قرات عن ابن حزم وعشت معه ، كما سبق ذلك قراءتى لترجمة الإمام الحجة الشافعى رضى الله عنه ، ولقد خلتنى آراه رضى الله عنه وهو يقول للجارية قوم فأوقدى السراج على أثر تفكير عميق ، أو هو جالس فى المسجد وقد ألقوا له طنفسة يجلس عليها لشكواه من البواسير رحمه الله تعالى ، يجلس ليصنف ، ويقرأ عليه التلاميذ.
على أية حال ، المقام ليس مقام تفصيل ، وأنا بينت كل ذلك فى مفتتح بحثى ، وسأقوم بوضعه على المنتدى ان شاء الله عند الفراغ منه بإذن الله.
البحث كبير الحجم أتمنى ألا يجاوز الستمائة صفحة ، وسأكون سعيد عندما أضعه على المنتدى ، وأتلقى ملاحظات الأخوة بارك الله فيهم عليه.
على أية حال ، أردت أن أبين فكرة ، وهو فى المنتهى مجرد رأى.
وأنتظر مشاركات مثل الشاركات الجيدة التى مرت من قريب.
الله أسأل أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا ، وأن يقبضنا إليه غير مفتونين*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> نقولك كثيرة ووافيه ،لكن ألا تلاحظ أن جلّها من غير كتب ابن حزم رحمه الله سوى موضعين:
> ((وكلام ابن حزم المشار إليه في الفصل 3/124و128 ))
> ((قال ابن حزم في مراتب الإجماع ص12-15 ))
> مع توفر كتب ابن حزم وإمكان العزو المباشر؟
> و النقل من غير القائل مع وجود كتبه غيرسائغ -حسب علمي- فالنقل قد لايكون دقيقاً كما تعلم ..


لم يكن هدفي نقل رأي ابن حزم أو كلامه،  إنما كان = بيان كلام أئمة أهل السنة في اعتقاده ومخالفته.
ولذا لم أستحسن أن أنقل كلامه هنا ولا أكتب شيئا من عند نفسي إلا كليمات يسيرة؛ لعلمي بشدة معارضة الإخوة الظاهرية وعدم قبولهم لما يكتب من هؤلاء العلماء فضلا عن قبولهم لكلامي.
وكان غرضي أن ينتبه من يستهويه أسلوب ابن حزم من صغار طلاب العلم لهذه الأمور وحرصت على النقل من كلام أئمة محل تعظيم وقبول بين أهل السنة . 
 وقد أحسن الشيخ أبو حازم وذكر معنى هذا .

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بسم الله والحمد لله

الآن فهمت قصدك.
أثابك الله وجنبنا جميعاً عوائق الطلب وبنيات الطريق، وهدانا الصراط المستقيم، وجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

سبحان الله ياليت الإمام ابن حزم كان ظاهرياً في الأسماء والصفات مثلما كان في الفقه

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> سبحان الله ياليت الإمام ابن حزم كان ظاهرياً في الأسماء والصفات مثلما كان في الفقه


صدقت، قال الحافظ ابن كثير :
والعجب كل العجب منه أنه كان ظاهريا حائرا في الفروع، لا يقول: بشئ من القياس لا الجلي ولا غيره، وهذا الذي وضعه عند العلماء، وأدخل عليه خطأ كبيرا في نظره وتصرفه وكان مع هذا من أشد الناس تأويلا في باب الأصول، وآيات الصفات وأحاديث الصفات.
البداية والنهاية ( 12 / 113 ).

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

شيخنا الفاضل عبدالرحمن السديس : 
استمعتُ قبل فترة إلى أحد أهل العلم وهو ينكر على من يطلق لقب ( الإمام ) على ابن حزم ، وحجته أن الإمام لا بد أولاً أن يكون إماماً في الإعتقاد وابن حزم ليس كذلك ، وأنه لا ينبغي التساهل في إطلاق الإمامة في الدين ، فهل كلامه وجيهاً ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إبن حزم ليس سنيا بل له مدهب خاص ابن عبد الهادي وغيره يعتبرونه من الجهمية، طائفة تعتبره من الفلاسفة يعني خليط هو في العقيدة عنده تجهم وعند اشعريات وعنده فلسفة لكن لمادا يعتبرونه إماما من الائمة مادام أنه  على تجهم وفلسلفة بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

